# 2004 VW Jetta 2.0 - P0343 Camshaft Position Sensor help



## bee24 (Jul 27, 2012)

My check engine light came on while driving today, I didn't notice anything wrong until i looked down and saw it, then I drove home fine with no problem, but I'm scared to start it again. I checked the code and got P0343. Should i start by replacing the sensor and how? or do I need to replace the timing belt? (don't know when it was last replaced). I took pictures of the timing belt in case that helps.


----------



## roadsterred (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the mileage on your car/engine? The Bentley Service Manual indicates only a "check" of the Timing Belt at 80,000 miles.


----------



## bee24 (Jul 27, 2012)

roadsterred said:


> What's the mileage on your car/engine? The Bentley Service Manual indicates only a "check" of the Timing Belt at 80,000 miles.


 105,xxx miles


----------



## labuke (Jul 13, 2008)

have look at the thread on this page entitled 

"missing at 3000 RPM only after restarting car that is hot" 

I'm no expert on VW's, but maybe you have other symptoms that match what I just had.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Verify that the engine is still in time and the belt has not jumped. 

Replace the cam sensor. You have to take the belt off to do it, might as well replace the belt, tensioner, and water pump at the same time. Regardless of what the Bentley says, I usually recommend timing belt replacements on these between 90-100k miles.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

labuke said:


> have look at the thread on this page entitled
> 
> "missing at 3000 RPM only after restarting car that is hot"
> 
> I'm no expert on VW's, but maybe you have other symptoms that match what I just had.


 P0343 shouldn't be caused by a bad ECT sensor at all. Has that code gone away and not returned since the ECT replacement?


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

At 86,000 mi., my '02 AZG threw P0343 and wouldn't rev past 3200 rpm. Replaced the cam position sensor, problem solved.  

There is a DIY here but in my opinion it's much easier to just remove the cam gear and finesse the new sensor in. (Leave the valve cover alone.) Do mind the tabs.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Cee-dub said:


> it's much easier to just remove the cam gear and finesse the new sensor in. (Leave the valve cover alone.) Do mind the tabs.


 Definitely. Removing the whole cam to change the sensor is going WAY overboard and is totally unnecessary.


----------



## chrisdavis97 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm working on a 2004 Jetta 2.0L SOHC (BBW engine code), and I'm trying to figure out where the Cam sensor is located... dealer faxed me a picture, but it's just parts on a page, no diagrams as to what goes where. It's not like the one above, this one has a different looking cam gear on it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

chrisdavis97 said:


> Hey, I'm working on a 2004 Jetta 2.0L SOHC (BBW engine code), and I'm trying to figure out where the Cam sensor is located... dealer faxed me a picture, but it's just parts on a page, no diagrams as to what goes where. It's not like the one above, this one has a different looking cam gear on it.


You should make your own thread 

BBW engine has variable valve timing and is totally different. The cam sensor is on the opposite end of the head from the gear.


----------

